# Takada Family Tohoku Car Sharing Project (PLEASE READ)



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2011)

Recently, our friend Takada-san approached us about a project he and his family decided to undertake... they have decided to donate their car to the people in the Tohoku region (most effected by the earthquake, tsunami, and nuclear disaster)... We are very touched by their efforts and have decided to help them out in any way we can... please take a few minutes and read about their project on our website... any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated and would be going towards a great humanitarian cause.

Thanks so much.

Jon and Sara

Takada Family Car Sharing Project


----------



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2011)

BUMP

Please take some time to read this... it really means a lot to us.


----------



## tweyland (Sep 19, 2011)

I love to see people taking real action. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.

~Tad


----------

